# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  История киноиндустрии "для взрослых"

## Irina

*Апрель порадовал нас своеобразным юбилеем: в 1910 году вышел первый немецкий порнофильм.*
 С него началась одна из крупнейших порноиндустрий мира, но мы вспомнили эту странную дату не только поэтому. Порно – история популярной индустрии следует по пятам за человеком на протяжении всей его истории, и бороться с ним невозможно, как с дождем или снегопадом. Что произошло за 100 лет: мы изменили порно или оно изменило нас?

*Поцелуй в диафрагму*

На самом деле первая лента, которую сразу по ее выходу возмущенная общественность отнесла к порнографическим и «развратным», была снята всего через год после люмьеровского «Прибытия поезда». Фильм назывался «Поцелуй», а создан он был в 1896 году самим Томасом Эдисоном, сделавшим себе имя не столько на изобретениях, сколько на ловком и расчетливом предпринимательстве. Незатейливая «фильма» демонстрировала, как нетрудно догадаться по названию, поцелуй двух бродвейских актеров — Мэри Ирвин и Джона Раиса, звезд популярной постановки «Вдова Джонс». Оказалось, запечатлевать подобные моменты на пленке — есть оскорбление общественной нравственности. Один возмущенный критик назвал «Поцелуй» ни много ни мало «демонстрацией скотской похоти, которую не в состоянии вынести цивилизованный человек.


*Между тем* фильм обрел популярность благодаря оригинальному способу просмотра: его показывали в специальных кабинках, вмещавших только одного человека (прообраз нынешних кабинок для пип-шоу), причем за каждый просмотр нужно было бросать в специальную прорезь монетку. Да и в мировом прокате « Поцелуй » собрал приличную сумму: в Москве его демонстрировали в кинотеатре «Метрополь» за бешеные деньги — пять рублей, а в американских «синематографах» даже сократили по цензурным соображениям: с трех минут до двух. Да, образчик нового киножанра длился именно столько. И большую часть в нем занимал не сам поцелуй, а нежное воркование парочки, которое нам не суждено услышать, потому что до звукового кино еще предстояло дожить. Впрочем, то самое «Прибытие поезда» длилось и вовсе 50 секунд, но публике этого хватало для того, чтобы в панике покидать первые кинозалы.


*Порноиндустрия* к концу XIX века уже существовала, хотя до сих пор вершиной ее развития оставались дагерротипы «горячего» содержания — как в виде нежной эротики, так и откровенного порно – истории популярной индустрии с демонстрацией гениталий и сцен совокупления. «Движущиеся картинки» открывали возможность получить совершенно новый опыт — «эффект присутствия». Внезапно фотокарточки стали целомудренными произведениями искусства по сравнению с двумя «как бы живыми» людьми во весь экран, целующимися у зрителя на глазах. Отныне у человеческого воображения появился еще один мощный стимулятор, а также возможность воплотить практически любые фантазии.


Порноиндустрия продолжала наступать на пятки высокому искусству. В том же 1896 году во Франции были сняты первые картины сексуального содержания, чьи сюжеты исчерпываются названиями: « Супруги отправляются в постель» и «Нескромные». А первый сохранившийся порнофильм датирован 1907-м годом. El Sartorio сняли в Аргентине (имя режиссера история не сохранила), и сюжет его был довольно незамысловат: оргию трех обнаженных девушек, купающихся в реке, прерывает неведомо откуда взявшийся демон, принуждающий барышень к сексу с ним. Кстати, уже в этой картине применили новаторский прием «наезда» камерой — затем, чтобы рассмотреть процесс во всех подробностях. А немецкий первенец жанра, юбилей которого мы отмечаем, носил название Am Abend («Вечером»). В нем мужчина подглядывал в замочную скважину за мастурбирующей женщиной, потом входил в комнату и, как писал Аверченко, «все заверте!..» Как можно убедиться, с тех пор немецкая порноиндустрия недалеко шагнула в том, что касается идей для сценариев.

Однако до расцвета немецкого порно – истории популярной индустрии было еще далеко, пока что олимп пикантного кино занимали свободолюбивые и раскованные французы. Вплоть до 30-х годов XX века название «французский фильм» было изящным эвфемизмом для порно, примерно как современное «фильмы для взрослых».


*Секс по правилам и без*

Между тем элементы «разврата» проникают и в большое кино, которое тем самым молча признало свое родство с «низким жанром». В 1912 году в итальянском фильме «Ад Данте» впервые появился обнаженный мужчина, вид спереди. Причем никакого сексуального содержания в картине не было: это экранизация «Божественной комедии», в которой главный герой созерцает грешников в аду.

Американская модель и актриса Одри Мэнсон стала первой актрисой « с именем », раздевшейся на экране, — это было в 1915-м в картине «Вдохновение», где она играет прекрасную натурщицу (фильм, к сожалению, не сохранился). Судьба этой девушки редкого обаяния сложилась трагически: ее любовник убил свою жену, и Одри обвинили в соучастии — и хотя девушку оправдали, а убийца был казнен, с карьерой Мэнсон было покончено. В конце 1920-х годов Одри помешалась в рассудке и была помещена в психбольницу, где и умерла, забытая всеми, аж в 1996-м.                                  


*Тема однополой любви* впервые раскрыта в немецком фильме 1919 года «Иначе, чем другие», а первое гей-порно «Телеграфист», как ни удивительно, появилось значительно позднее — в 20-е годы все в той же вольнолюбивой Франции. А в первом лесбийском поцелуе на экране поучаствовала сама Марлен Дитрих («Марокко», картина 1930 года), что, впрочем, неудивительно: богиня черно-белого экрана никогда не скрывала своей бисексуальности.

*В 20-е годы для «горячих картинок»* сложился уже определенный набор штампов, которые ничтоже сумняшеся переносили из одного фильма в другой, снимавшийся за ничтожные деньги, чаще всего с одного ракурса и в декорациях наподобие растянутой на стене белой простыни. Обычно это были сцены гетеросексуальных утех одной-единственной пары, как правило, супругов (разумеется, их изображали актеры, которые ни в каких узаконенных отношениях друг с другом не состояли, но так, по крайней мере, видимость приличий была соблюдена). Во всяком случае, так было в Европе: в первом американском порнофильме («Поездка» 1915 года) уже показана сцена группового секса. А примерно с 1925-го оргии в порнокартинах стали практически обыденным делом. Одну из таких лент — «Дамский кабинет» — сейчас можно посмотреть в Праге, в Музее секса. По легенде, ее сняли по личному заказу испанского короля Альфонса XIII. Это история о докторе, который занимается сексом со своими пациентками, а его жена мстит ему тем, что затаскивает к себе в постель одновременно слугу и горничную.

----------


## Irina

*ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ*

*В 30-е годы* среди создателей порно – истории популярной индустрии появилась мода на межрасовые интимные сцены. Правда, не светлокожими были только дамы — представить себе азиата или негра, занимающегося сексом с белой женщиной, общество в то время не могло и в страшном сне. Кроме того, помимо возможностей звукового кино, режиссеры порнофильмов открыли для себя монтаж — и вместе с ним возможность устраивать настоящий калейдоскоп поз и ракурсов, легким движением ножниц убирая все ненужное.


*Порно-бум*

*50-е годы*, с их «бэби-бумом» и повсеместным интересом к радостям плоти, хоть и порицаемым общественной моралью, предоставили порнофильмам множество возможностей: рос спрос — росло и предложение. На волне этого интереса возник журнал «Плейбой» — его первый номер вышел в 1953 году. Порно тех лет почти не отличалось от современного: оно уже целиком и полностью было цветным, актрисы стали носить эротическое белье, чулки и туфли на высоком каблуке, а также делать эпиляцию зоны бикини. К тому же девушки и мужчины, которые ранее были безымянными, получили право на строчки в титрах. Так появляются первые порнозвезды.


*А вот раскованные 60-е* ничего нового в порножанр не внесли — разве что распространилось домашнее эротическое видео: в век свободной любви и противозачаточных таблеток люди постепенно избавлялись от комплексов и стремились заявить об этом всему миру. Пожалуй, интерес к порнофильмам не возрос постольку, поскольку реальная жизнь местами была куда более захватывающей. Симптоматично, что первая картина не эротического содержания, в которой актеры занимались сексом по-настоящему, а не имитировали страсть, снята в 1962 году — это шведская кинолента «Они называют нас «модами». Зато жанр «для взрослых» получил общественное признание: в 1969-м первой из всех стран легализовала порнографию Германия. Вот откуда начался вал немецкого порно – истории популярной индустрии, с его грудастыми валькириями, а также незабвенными «вундербар» и «фантастиш»!


Еще раньше, в 1962 году, в Берлине открылся первый секс-шоп, под благопристойным названием «Спецмагазин гигиены брака». Его основательницей, что интересно, стала женщина — Беата Узе. В юности — летчица и первая женщина-каскадер, после войны она популяризировала календарный метод предохранения (ее мать, от которой Беата узнала об этих тонкостях, была гинекологом) и, вопреки возмущению общественности, принялась торговать презервативами и книгами на сексуальную тематику сначала по почте, а затем в собственной сети магазинов. Впереди у Беаты было завоевание рынка порнофильмов и открытие эротического телеканала, а также Музея эротики в Берлине.

Беата Узе и создатель «Плейбоя» Хью Хефнер предвосхитили новую эпоху — золотой век порно, 70-е годы. Именно тогда сняли легендарные картины «Глубокая глотка», «За зеленой дверью», «Дьявол в мисс Джонс». Порнозвезды Линда Лавлейс, Ванесса Дель Рио, Рон Джереми, Джон Холмс (он стал вдохновителем фильма «Ночи в стиле буги») завоевывают сумасшедшую известность.
В обиход вошло выражение «порношик», ходить в кинотеатры «для взрослых», которые в США легализировали в 1970-м, стало модно — если помните, в «Таксисте», снятом в 1976 году, герой Де Ниро ведет девушку на первом свидании именно в такой кинотеатр, и очень удивляется ее возмущению. Теперь и серьезные режиссеры не гнушаются более чем откровенными сценами в своих кинокартинах, которые вывозят на фестивали: «Декамерон» Паоло Пазолини, «Последнее танго в Париже» Бернардо Бертолуччи. Голливудские актеры порой начинают свою карьеру именно с порно — как, например, Сильвестр Сталлоне, впервые появившийся на экране в 1970-м в фильме «Вечеринка у Китти и Стада».
*Но 1970-е* стали и временем самых громких скандалов в порноиндустрии. Победное шествие жанра не ускользнуло от внимания поборников морали. В 1974 году Ларри Флинт выпустил первый номер журнала Hustler, а уже в 1978-м ему предъявили  обвинения в непристойности — и он выиграл процесс. Главным его аргументом оказался следующий парадокс: почему съемки с поля боя, показывающие кровь и искалеченные тела, считаются пристойными, а показ красивых обнаженных тел — непристойным? Но во время процесса на Флинта напал маньяк-расист, возмущенный тем, что на страницах Hustler были не только белые модели. В результате нападения Ларри на всю жизнь остался прикованным к инвалидному креслу.

*Досталось от законников* и «Глубокой глотке», первому порнофильму, вышедшему на широкие экраны, и по сей день остающемуся самым доходным порно: при бюджете в 25 тысяч долларов он заработал 600 миллионов. В 23 штатах США картину запретили к показу. Однако самый громкий скандал разразился, когда звезда фильма Линда Лавлейс заявила, что к съемкам ее принуждал муж Чак Трейнор, регулярно избивавший ее, — это стало сильным аргументом в пользу феминисток, которые часто говорят о порнографии как об эксплуатации женщин. Линда стала активисткой движения «Женщины против порнографии», но погибла в автокатастрофе в 2002 году, так и не сделав общественной карьеры.

«Глубокая глотка», как и другие порнофильмы «золотого века», сейчас смотрится с куда большим удовольствием, чем современное «горячее видео». Старое порно остроумно и самоиронично (в «Глубокой глотке» чего стоит только монтажная склейка мужского оргазма с кадрами запуска ракеты!), его герои раскованы и очень эмоциональны, у каждого есть индивидуальная техника секса. Словом, многие нынешние порнофильмы и ролики выглядят по сравнению с этим пиршеством плоти — пластмассовыми и насквозь лицемерными.


*Фабрика порнозвезд*

*80-е и 90-е годы* — эра окончательного закрепления жанровых порноштампов. В моду входят непристойные пародии на известное кино — от «Терминатора» и «Звездных войн » до « Кошмаров на улице Вязов ». Во всем остальном порно действительно становится одинаковым, «по стандарту» делается все: и предварительные ласки, и семяизвержение. Недаром королевой порно сейчас считается донельзя стандартная голубоглазая пышногрудая блондинка Дженна Джемисон. На съемочных площадках отрабатываются приемы, заставляющие зрителя поверить в невозможное — вроде поддельной спермы и местной анестезии для особо жестких моментов. Порно, позиционирующее себя как самый откровенный жанр, оказывается в реальности самым фальшивым.

Порнография высшего класса стала довольно респектабельной, последние 25 лет у нее даже есть собственная награда, которую называют «порно-Оскаром», — AVN Awards. И у нее куда больше номинаций, чем у «Оскара» киношного: награждают не только за актерские таланты, но и за технические умения, причем под последними подразумевают отнюдь не искусство оператора и монтажера — есть номинации за лучший минет, лучшую сцену анального секса и тому подобные элементы процесса. Гей-порно, поначалу получавшее награду в специальных номинациях, обзавелось отдельным призом — GayVN Awards.

Продолжая подражать большому кино, порно заимствует у него и технические достижения: так, после недавнего шумного успеха фантастической (во всех смыслах слова) картины Джеймса Камерона «Аватар» все тот же Ларри Флинт заявил о намерении выпустить первый ЗБ-порнофильм. В режиссеры революционного кино позвали самого Тинто Брасса. Правда, создателей несколько смущает тот факт, что возможности показать такую картину есть далеко не во всех кинотеатрах.

На протяжении своей истории порно не только заимствовало приемы у благопристойного «старшего брата», но и само кое-чем делилось с общественностью. Скажем, фильтры для кинокамер впервые применили операторы порнофильмов — надо же было как-то скрывать небезупречную кожу иных актеров, а заодно раздражение после бритья, потертости и ссадины от многочисленных дублей. Кремы для депиляции, столь популярные благодаря своему удобству, впервые использовали порноактрисы. Для них же был изобретен незаметный женский презерватив (фемидом). В 1980-х годах, во время войны видеоформатов Sony Betamax и VHS, последний выиграл еще и потому, что на VHS-кассетах выходила порнопродукция. А в конце XX века, когда порно завоевало Интернет, именно на порносайтах впервые появилось удобное для онлайн-просмотра потоковое видео.


Только незнакомые со старой порнопродукцией могут считать, будто нынешние «фильмы для взрослых» более откровенны, чем ретрокартины. Ведь во все времена порнопродукция выполняла совершенно однозначную функцию, как утверждает Георгий Селюков, сексолог, доктор медицинских наук: «Порно всегда делалось для того, чтобы зритель — как правило, мужчина, — мог поставить себя на место одного из героев и благодаря механизму психологической проекции испытать возбуждение и половое удовлетворение. Единственное, чем отличается наше время от прежнего, — тем, что порно сейчас стало более доступным, чем раньше, благодаря Интернету».

Однако если смотреть не на форму, а на содержание, то похоже, что зрителям как начала XX, так и конца XXI века нравилось одно и то же, как бы ни менялась мода. В этом смысле порно — очень консервативный жанр, каким бы парадоксальным ни казался этот вывод. Да и что нового можно добавить в процесс, практически не изменившийся за всю историю человечества?
Илона Смолякова

----------


## Sanych

> 1910 году вышел первый немецкий порнофильм.


Где б то его позырыть для общего развития

----------


## Irina

*Sanych*, вот чего не знаю, того не знаю

----------


## Stych

Нате вам первую порнуху, глядите))

Ссылка для скачивания:	[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

*Stych*,  спасибо, порадовал. Улыбнуло

----------

